# Would you still have come to stay in LOS.......



## King Silk

......with the financial situation being what it is today ie lousy exchange rate and rising prices etc.

Frankly, I doubt that I would have.


----------



## Guest

Tough one (for Brits). I might have gone to Vietnam instead. But on balance yes, probably. Most people leave the UK for a variety of reasons, not just cheap living in Asia. I like living in Thailand - I just ration out what I enjoy doing (probably a good thing really ;-)

Back in England there's hardly anything I like about the place, and France isn't much better. You have to remember when things get tough in Thailand that rising prices etc are the norm pretty much everywhere. I'm in France for a couple more months before getting back to Chiang Mai, and the cost of living here has rocketed... crazy. Everyone's talking about it, cutting back on luxuries, going to the discount stores.


----------



## rogerluli

Being a mere pre-expat might I point out that the only constant in the world/life is change...How can one ever expect that things will just continue to go along as they always have?


----------



## King Silk

rogerluli said:


> Being a mere pre-expat might I point out that the only constant in the world/life is change...How can one ever expect that things will just continue to go along as they always have?


But why do they always seem to change FOR THE WORSE?


----------



## Rod007

frogblogger said:


> Tough one (for Brits). I might have gone to Vietnam instead.


But how could you possibly just packed your bags and gone to Vietnam? You must be really brave. I wish I were as brave as you. I really mean it.

******


----------



## rogerluli

King Silk said:


> But why do they always seem to change FOR THE WORSE?


That's a consequence of ageing...Us old *******s always think the world today is going to hell in a handbasket...


----------



## King Silk

So things are NOT getting worse ? Get real Pal.


----------



## Guest

Rod007 said:


> But how could you possibly just packed your bags and gone to Vietnam? You must be really brave. I wish I were as brave as you. I really mean it.
> 
> ******


On the contrary I'm pretty careful, and there are quite a few places I wouldn't be brave enough to head for around the world! Vietnam and most of SE Asia doesn't figure too high on the risk list for me, as long as adequate precautions are taken. Mind you... I was arrested in an attempted rip-off by Lao customs a couple of years back - some nasty moments!

A couple of decades ago I felt pretty much at ease travelling around N. Africa and across into Saudi, Jordan, Egypt. Not quite the same now. There are parts of Central America I would steer a wide berth of too. 

That said, if you have good local contacts (not expats, real locals) before you go rather than turning up on spec, I wouldn't hesitate.



King Silk said:


> So things are NOT getting worse ? Get real Pal.


I agree that if there's a trend at the moment it's for the worse. But the longer you live, the more cynical you get. Different perspective.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger,

Most of Central America is pretty safe but stay away from Mexico. Costa Rica is a haven for many expats [mostly American] but the cheap land is pretty well gone. Nicaragua has replaced Costa Rica and is pretty safe - same with Panama. Same with Belize [although I've never visited that country] All are trying to become the destination of choice for expats. Another nice country - probably the best is Uruguay. You can own land in Costa Rica, Nicaragua and Uruguay but not sure of Belize or Panama. I think you can own land there as well.

In your backyard Vietnam is safe and a beautiful country [mostly] as is Malaysia. You can own land in Malaysia and it's safe for expats. Laos and Cambodia are a bit dodgy but hey, Thailand is not a walk in the park and they no longer need the extra income from expats. They DO like the revenues but they don't particularly care for what comes with it. The Philippines is another expat haven but you may not own land. The good news, however, you CAN lease every square foot of the 7000+ islands that make up the Philippines and you CAN find a sweet young thing that will make you feel 20 years younger.


----------



## Guest

I was thinking of Guatamala, in town anyway, and Mexico. Some other urban areas. But I tend to do a lot of travelling on my own and in rather remote areas, and there are always risks involved. Other than with greedy/corrupt officialdom, I've had no problems in Lao and Cambodia. Delightful peoples. 

My father was in 'Persia', the Lebanon etc during and post-war. Beautiful places, and completely safe after WWII was over. Things change so rapidly - I would have loved to visit these places, but as I'm not a 'guided tour' sort of guy, perhaps best not right now...



> and you CAN find a sweet young thing that will make you feel 20 years younger.


The trick is to stay alive long enough to enjoy it! But what a way to go, eh?


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger, 

Guatamala is a bit dicey these days but nothing like Mexico. The drug cartels are on a tear and kidnapping and even beheadings have become commonplace on both sides of the Mexican border - and not all are in the drug trade. I would not consider Mexico under any circumstances. Iran [Persia] IS a great place to visit were it not for the Mullahs. Still, the majority of the people are lovely. 

I totally agree - nothing puts a spring in your step quite as fast as a lovely creature hanging on your arm or, better, sharing your bed - snuggling of course. That is living and as you said, what a way to go if go you must! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Rod007

Serendipity2 said:


> .............and you CAN find a sweet young thing that will make you feel 20 years younger.


That sounds very nice 

******


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> I was thinking of Guatamala, in town anyway, and Mexico. Some other urban areas. But I tend to do a lot of travelling on my own and in rather remote areas, and there are always risks involved. Other than with greedy/corrupt officialdom, I've had no problems in Lao and Cambodia. Delightful peoples.
> 
> My father was in 'Persia', the Lebanon etc during and post-war. Beautiful places, and completely safe after WWII was over. Things change so rapidly - I would have loved to visit these places, but as I'm not a 'guided tour' sort of guy, perhaps best not right now...
> 
> 
> The trick is to stay alive long enough to enjoy it! But what a way to go, eh?



frogblogger,

Guatamala use to be a pretty safe place but not anymore. I was there about 2 1/2 years ago - and then on to Mexico. These days I wouldn't go to either. I did the 'tour' by bus starting in San Jose, Costa Rica all the way to Mexico City, San Miguel de Allende, Guadalajara and Ajijic [Lake Chapala]. I think areas around Lake Chapala are still pretty safe but forget the rest of it. Same with San Miguel de Allende.

By the way, it's not as cheap as living in most of Asia [except Japap] but Australia can be pretty cheap IF you live in most of the towns and cities in the outback. Try a Lightning Ridge NSW for instance. You can buy a caravan for Aus$5000 or a REALLY nice one for Aus$15000 and if you own your caravan live for about $500 per month - mostly food and utilities and, if you don't lease from the government, cost of your site. Most caravan parks also supply the utilities and have a bathhouse for showers etc. NO shortage of sunshine in the Australian outback and they do speak English - sort of! 

As for a sweet young thing that would make you feel 20 years younger - it's not the quantity of life but the quality of life. I'd rather live a bit shorter and have a smile that the reverse! And that sweet young thing should put a smile on your face. If not, trade her in on a newer, more exotic model. 

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap

Back to the question - yes I would. The reason is that its k-rap everywhere, so its all relative. If you have no job in the UK, you have benefits sure, but if you had a good job before (like many of the new unemployed - professionals) then your outgoings outweigh the benefits. They do not help with mortgages for 40 weeks, so unless you have insurance/savings then you will loose your house for starters. Your bills will mount up and the baliffs will come knocking (with the UK's draconian laws on baliffs - dating back a 1,000 years! - then you are up you-know-what creek). Better then to sell up early and come to Chiang Mai. Buy a nice little 4 bed/4 bath house on a secure moobahn for a fraction of the money you got from your house sale and start your own business or retire - whichever you can afford. Remember the house prices in LoS have fallen dramatically too, rents even more so - and are set to fall more. A cheap place to weather the storm.


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> Back to the question - yes I would. The reason is that its k-rap everywhere, so its all relative. If you have no job in the UK, you have benefits sure, but if you had a good job before (like many of the new unemployed - professionals) then your outgoings outweigh the benefits. They do not help with mortgages for 40 weeks, so unless you have insurance/savings then you will loose your house for starters. Your bills will mount up and the baliffs will come knocking (with the UK's draconian laws on baliffs - dating back a 1,000 years! - then you are up you-know-what creek). Better then to sell up early and come to Chiang Mai. Buy a nice little 4 bed/4 bath house on a secure moobahn for a fraction of the money you got from your house sale and start your own business or retire - whichever you can afford. Remember the house prices in LoS have fallen dramatically too, rents even more so - and are set to fall more. A cheap place to weather the storm.



KhwaamLap,

I've got to agree with you. Every year, at least in the US, we enjoy less freedoms and a lower standard of living. We are no longer the country we were.

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk

Rents and House prices fallen in LOS KL? I haven't noticed here in Pattaya?


----------



## KhwaamLap

King Silk said:


> Rents and House prices fallen in LOS KL? I haven't noticed here in Pattaya?


I'm a bit blinkered perhaps  I was talking about CM.

I am looking at rents at the moment (bringing a dog over now I've sold my UK house and need a decent garden). I looked when I put the place on the market before Christmas. The amount of rental available (that are vacant) has hugely increased. The amount of nice 4 beds in nice areas/moobahns under 20k/month is unbelevable in comparison - what was 40k last year is 20k now. Many are also for sale and seem to average around the 5m mark for the same sort of property (4bed-4bath-newish-2 storey-garden-etc), whereas they were nearer 6-8 last year.

I suppose Patters is still sought after - and/or less of an exodus of western renters too perhaps???? "Don't know" is the truthful answer, just noticed that when I looked last year everything was much more expensive (baht to baht) than now - of course exchange rate takes out most of the foreign advantage of this.

There has also been a fair amount of talk about the collapse of the housing market, so I would have thought it will reach Patters at some point....


----------



## King Silk

Bringing your Pooch over here KL? Ah! Good lad. How many peeps would go to the trouble and expense of doing such a thing?
They catch all sorts of diseases in LOS, so don't forget to take it to the vet for all the vital Jabs......


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> I'm a bit blinkered perhaps  I was talking about CM.
> 
> I am looking at rents at the moment (bringing a dog over now I've sold my UK house and need a decent garden). I looked when I put the place on the market before Christmas. The amount of rental available (that are vacant) has hugely increased. The amount of nice 4 beds in nice areas/moobahns under 20k/month is unbelevable in comparison - what was 40k last year is 20k now. Many are also for sale and seem to average around the 5m mark for the same sort of property (4bed-4bath-newish-2 storey-garden-etc), whereas they were nearer 6-8 last year.
> 
> I suppose Patters is still sought after - and/or less of an exodus of western renters too perhaps???? "Don't know" is the truthful answer, just noticed that when I looked last year everything was much more expensive (baht to baht) than now - of course exchange rate takes out most of the foreign advantage of this.
> 
> There has also been a fair amount of talk about the collapse of the housing market, so I would have thought it will reach Patters at some point....



KhwaamLap,

Any decent smaller homes in moobahns for around 10000 THB?  Close to town? Without barking dogs? Gated communities? I don't ask for much, do I  

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> KhwaamLap,
> 
> Any decent smaller homes in moobahns for around 10000 THB?  Close to town? Without barking dogs? Gated communities? I don't ask for much, do I
> 
> Serendipity2


I gave up my two bed detached house, large garden, central location walking distance of Night Bazaar (10 mins) last December, I was paying 10000 a month for that. Ok no security, no gated communities, a couple of barking dogs, but the locals were all Thai and looked after us, no farangs anywhere near, and not a hint of trouble over a couple of years.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Seen a few for 10k or less - two or 3 bed - a good place to look is here. They are classifieds so possibly cheaper (?). 
This one for 8k/month.







. Quick search for 10k and under in CM (house not flat) returned 17 hits.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> I gave up my two bed detached house, large garden, central location walking distance of Night Bazaar (10 mins) last December, I was paying 10000 a month for that. Ok no security, no gated communities, a couple of barking dogs, but the locals were all Thai and looked after us, no farangs anywhere near, and not a hint of trouble over a couple of years.



Hi KhwaamLap,

I should have had you hold it for me! Who knew.  Did you find it through a friend or real estate broker?


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> Hi KhwaamLap,
> 
> I should have had you hold it for me! Who knew.  Did you find it through a friend or real estate broker?


Erm... I'm the other one...

lots of ads in windows etc around town, saw this one advertised in a bar next to a guesthouse, belonged to the lady owner of g/h. Helpful, honest, sorted out internet for me, paid back deposit in full when I left.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Erm... I'm the other one...
> 
> lots of ads in windows etc around town, saw this one advertised in a bar next to a guesthouse, belonged to the lady owner of g/h. Helpful, honest, sorted out internet for me, paid back deposit in full when I left.



frogblogger, 

Thanks for the tip! I'll have to do a lot of window shopping when I hit town.


----------



## King Silk

Don't worry S2 you will be spoilt for choice. There are loads of places up for rent at low prices.
But before you take on a place longtime better stay there for a week/month. This allows you time to check out your neighbours parties/dog barking/etc.

Frogy got his deposit back in full! THAT is unusual......Very.


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> Don't worry S2 you will be spoilt for choice. There are loads of places up for rent at low prices.
> But before you take on a place longtime better stay there for a week/month. This allows you time to check out your neighbours parties/dog barking/etc.
> 
> Frogy got his deposit back in full! THAT is unusual......Very.




King Silk,

Thanks for that - good information and good advice! I have read that getting a deposit back IS difficult so I'll plan [hopefully negotiated in advance] on it being the last month's rent. I'm an easy dog to hunt with, I'm looking for a drop-dead location, great neighbors, an absence of nocturnal canines barking their heads off, a safe and secure place and, why not, cheap price. See, aren't I easy to please? 

Renting a place long term or buying a home is a bit like marriage. "Marry in haste, repent in leisure".


----------



## Danny-boy

I have no regrets what so ever, we sometimes have to cope with changes/hard times where ever we live so I just make a few adjustments to cope with trends.


----------



## King Silk

Welcome to the Forum Danny.......Happy Songran!


----------

